# Looking at buying this hi-wheel



## Robertriley (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok guys, I know there are a lot of replica Hi-wheel bikes out there.  The owner informed me that he added the badges and a few other things to get it rolling and that there are NO manufacture markings on the bike These are the shots he sent me and I have a few questions.  Is this an authentic 1800's Hi-Wheel?  What is a value for such a bike?

Thank you ahead of time, 
Chris


----------



## sam (Jan 5, 2015)

What's the pump for?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 5, 2015)

They did make some dead on high wheels in the the 1970s.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2015)

I think the pump is for decoration.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 5, 2015)

Not sure what you have here but lots of incorrect stuff as you know. The pump makes no sense but not really an issue. The seat is wrong and it looks like the handle bars are wrong/homemade as well. Prices can be all over the place on an original period high wheeler, anywhere from $1000 and up depending on model, condition and such. You really need to find out what make and model it is to make an informed purchase.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 5, 2015)

It's chained up so it must be worth something


----------



## bike (Jan 5, 2015)

the hub looks fabricated from brass- cant see the rear step but if it is rebar -X- this bike has a LOT of red flags in my opinion- decorator piece


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2015)

Well these bikes are about 2500 miles from me and I don't feel comfortable in buying them without seeing them in person. If anyone os in the Tampa area and can view them, it might be worth your time.  

Thanks guys


----------



## vincev (Jan 5, 2015)

I am not an expert but I see a lot of hex nuts.I dont know if the hex nut dates back to the 1880,s.I know most things used square nuts.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm going to say a 70s copy. Looks like it was manufactured to look antique.  Even has newer badges that "look old" and judging by the horrible 80's resto job they did on the Iver tandem I'd assume the owners have no idea what they actually have, but I've been wrong before!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 5, 2015)

Walk away from spending money on copies. (unless you can't live without knowing what it's like up there)


----------



## catfish (Jan 5, 2015)

I'd pass on it. If you realy want a high wheeler, wait for the Copake Auction in April. I'm sure they will have something you'll like a lot more then this one.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yea, What Catfish said!


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 5, 2015)

Step back and take a photo or two of the whole bike for the guys to see. That would help!
It does look like a repro though....................


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 5, 2015)

im thinking it might be real but not the best quality euro bike -plain bearings (no ball bearings ) cheap pedals, close headjam nut is all funky. saddle is just clamped on the spring (latter period type) - with the brass/ bronze hub the front wheel could be earlier than the bike   the handle bars are replaced   not the best if you ever try riding a plain bearing bike 2 miles it will feel like 50.        

 They did have hex nuts in the 1880's


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 5, 2015)

Any way you look at it the bike is a mess from both a condition standpoint and an identification one. Not worth investing any kind of time and money in a big fat unkown. Catfish is correct, Copake in a couple of months and plenty of Ordinaries to chose from. Look at the catalog once it is published and do research to get what you want. The only way this one is worth getting is if it could be had at a lawn art price.


----------

